# Küstenkarte M/V Nu issas raus!



## belle-hro (21. November 2003)

Moin Boardies und M/V-Ostsee-Angler :s 

Vor genau 2 Minuten (aktueller gehts nicht) habe ich die neuen Preise der Küstenangelkarte Mecklenburg/Vorpommern ab 2004 erhalten
Die Smileys dahinter stehen für meine Meinung!

Tageskarte 5,- Euro :e :e :e :e :e 

Jahreskarte 20,- Euro :e :c :e :c :e 

Jahreskarte für Jugendliche bis zum 18.Lj. 10,- Euro :m :m :m  (Endlich mal was positives für unsere Kiddies)

Gruß Belle


----------



## Franky (21. November 2003)

4 Tage angeln - 1 Jahr bezahlen... 
Gibt es keine Wochenkarte mehr???

Davon ab wird mich das nicht abhalten, wieder eine Jahreskarte zu ordern!


----------



## Pete (21. November 2003)

hi, belle ...  jau die schlagen jedes jahr n büschen drauf...aber lass ma...20 eus für die j-karte is noch ok....der preis für ne tageskarte dagegen is ne frechheit...ich nutze die karte schon ganz gut aus, bin ja fünf wochen am stück oben...

hat das geklappt mit dem gruß vom angel-henke (olaf) aus evershagen..hab eigentlich nicht viel gehört von der dk-tour...wie wars denn???


----------



## Holger F. (21. November 2003)

Na ja, ein bissel teurer.

Das sind immerhin 30 %

Wenn ich meine Preise nächstes Jahr schnell mal um
30 % erhöhen würde, könnte ich zu machen.

Ok, 20 € sind noch erträglich und für andere Sachen gibt
man meist auch mehr aus.

Petri Holger


----------



## belle-hro (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pete _
> *hat das geklappt mit dem gruß vom angel-henke (olaf) aus evershagen..hab eigentlich nicht viel gehört von der dk-tour...wie wars denn??? *



Moin Pete,
Olaf hat mich gegrüsst, nur hat er den Nickname verdüst. (reimt sich  ) Jetzt weiss ichs ja  :m

DK-Tour 
gucks Du hier 

Gruß Belle


----------



## Klausi (21. November 2003)

Wo hast DU die Info her ? Ändert sich noch mehr 2004 ? Kann man irgendwo nachlesen ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2003)

Moin!
Sicherlich sind 20 Euro nicht die Welt, aber warum muß das noch teurer werden in der Ostsee zu angeln. Ich kann es nicht verstehen.


----------



## wildbootsman (21. November 2003)

Es ist schon immer wieder merkwürdig, wie Meck-Pommler bei uns umsonst (oder besser kostenlos) angeln dürfen und die S-Holsteiner dürfen wieder extra abdrücken. Na ja, 20 € sind aber verträglich.


----------



## Hummer (21. November 2003)

Wenn es irgendeine LEISTUNG dafür gäbe, wäre es ok.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## wildbootsman (21. November 2003)

Das nennt sich Aufbauhilfe Ost und die wird in Blitzanlagen inverstiert.


----------



## angeltreff (22. November 2003)

Leute, dass ist doch populistischer Quark. Fischereiabgaben sind zweckgebunden. An den Preisen kann ich nichts schlimmes finden. Die ganze Ostsee für 20 € - dass zahle ich hier für 2 Tageskarten. ;-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. November 2003)

Ich hab da auch keine Probleme mit. Die Kohle ist schon angemessen. Dazu kommt, das das Ausstellen der Tageskarte bzw. die Verkaufsorganisation genausoviel Arbeit macht, wie das Ausstellen der Jahreskarte.
Der Aussteller muß auch etwa für seine Bereitschaft, diese Dienstleistung zu erbringen, bekommen.
Bei mir war die Küste von MeckPomm noch immer jeden Cent wert!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. November 2003)

@ Jörg.... ich nehm ne Jahreskarte, für´s Treffen "Meschendorf 2004".    Wer weiss, vielleicht fahr ich ab und an nochmal hoch, für´nen Tagestrip? :m #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2003)

Null problemo Mike. Geht sein Gang.


----------



## belle-hro (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Klausi _
> *Wo hast DU die Info her ? Ändert sich noch mehr 2004 ? Kann man irgendwo nachlesen ? *


Information kam aus dem Hafen&Seemannsamt Rostock. Die bekommen die neuen Karten immer als erste.

Eine Info hab ich grad reinbekommen:Die Fischereischeinabgabe in M/V wird von 6,- auf 8,- Euro ERHÖHT!! 
Jetzt zocken sie uns überall ab:e :e :e :e 

Gruß Belle
*derabzockernichtleidenkann*

P.S.: :b  gibt es noch nich, kommt wohl aber bald


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. November 2003)

*derabzockernichtleidenkann*
ich auch nicht! Das kann doch wirklich nicht war sein. Ich hab nen dicken Hals. Gott sei Dank kann ich morgen Angeln fahren und den Frust abbauen.


----------



## masch1 (24. November 2003)

Ob die sich damit nicht mal selber schneiden  
z.b. die gruppe aus bayern 4 pers. ist jedes Jahr 3 x an die Küste hoch, zwei  Ausfahrten mit Kutter +Übernachtung +Fischerschein+gut Essenund Trinken+ Benzin ca. 200 Euro

2004 geht´s nach Hitra 14 Tage das werden keine 700 Euro

nicht das wir das jetzt nur wegen der erhöhung des Fischereischeins machen aber die ostsee ist leider für uns im Verhältniss zu teuer schade
#h


----------



## Palometta (24. November 2003)

Ich denke €20 sind sehr heftig für etwas das ich in SH umsonst haben kann . Bleibt für mich die Frage ob sich für mich als Rheinländer die fahrt nach MP lohnt oder ob ich nicht besser auf Fehmarn mein Lager aufschlage.

Gruß aus NRW
Palometta


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. November 2003)

Ich fische viel in SH und auch MeckPomm. Aber die Angelei in SH
mit dem zu vergleichen, was die Küstenkarte von Meckpomm übers Jahr bietet??
MeckPomm ist ja nicht nur Ostsee, Dorsch, Hering und Mefo. Es ist
auch Bodden, Sunde und Belte mit Hecht, Zander und Barsch. Also
was bezahlt wird um in irgendwelchen Besatzpuffs mal einen guten Hecht oder Zander zu fangen, reicht an der MeckPommküste fürs Jahr.
Hab aber nix dagegen, wenn die Massen wegbleiben. Ist nur schade für die Leute in MeckPomm. Aber 20 Euro für ne Jahreskarte für die besten Raubfischgewässer Europas zu teuer???


----------



## shogun (24. November 2003)

Hallo Leute
komme ja selber aus Meck-Pomm aber ich finde es schon traurig das diese Abzockerei hier so läuft.auch wenn ich nur ca.1 std. von der Ostseeküste Meck-Pomms entfernt wohne fahre ich persönlich lieber an die Küste von SH.Letztenendes werden wir ja doch überall ausgenommen und geschröpft da sollte man beim Hobby nicht auch noch draufzahlen.

gruß shogun:z


----------



## berko (25. November 2003)

Hallo Meck-pomm-angler!
Ich habe die Info auch gerade per Post zugesand bekommen - ist also amtlich#d 
Bleibt hinzuzufügen, das die Wochenkarte 10,-€ kosten wird!

Petri! berko


----------



## Klausi (25. November 2003)

@berko, ich habe dir eine PM geschickt mit meiner Fax-Nr.


----------



## wildbootsman (25. November 2003)

Ach, wegen der Gebühren und der Investion in Blitzanlagen.

Ich bin doch in Meck-Pom glatt wieder gefilmt worden 26m Abstand bei 140 kmh. Siehste der Aufbau Ost funktioniert doch.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. November 2003)

> Ich bin doch in Meck-Pom glatt wieder gefilmt worden 26m Abstand bei 140 kmh. Siehste der Aufbau Ost funktioniert doch.


ääääääääm , hat das irgend was mit dem Thema zu tun? Die StVO hat nun wirklich nichts mit der Angelei zu tun, oder?


----------



## marioschreiber (26. November 2003)

> Die Fischereischeinabgabe in M/V wird von 6,- auf 8,- Euro ERHÖHT!!


Ich hab letzte Woche die Marke für 2004 vom Rathaus geholt. Hier in SH schon 10 €


----------



## belle-hro (8. Dezember 2003)

*EIERTANZ????*

Eiertanz? #d #d #d
Hab grad nochmal mit dem Hafenamt Rostock telefoniert: Dort verkaufen sie die Fischereiabgabemarke weiterhin für 6,- Euro! Nach Aussage eines Kollegen dort, habe sich das Landesfischereiamt doch niocht auf die Erhöhung eingelassen!

Na wat denn nu? Spätestens am Donnerstag sind wir schlauer! Dann kauf ich mir meine!

Wat fürn Eiertanz #d #d #d


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin Belle,

bleibt es denn bei den genannten Preisen für die Ostseekarte, oder ist da auch noch nix entschieden???


----------



## belle-hro (9. Dezember 2003)

Bei den Ostseekarten bleibt es wie angekündigt! Leider, leider, leider!


----------



## belle-hro (12. Dezember 2003)

Moin Boardies.

Hab gestern meine M/V-Fischereiabgabe bekommen, eindeutig hab ich nur *6,-- Euro* bezahlt. Die Erhöhung war entweder ne Verarsche der Behörden und sie haben wirklich kalte Füsse bekommen. :q :q

Ostseekarte wie geschrieben!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2003)

Na prima wenigstens eine gute Nachricht. #6


----------



## Bluefish (14. Dezember 2003)

Habe gedacht, dass an der Küste der blaue Bundesfischereischein ausreicht!!??


----------



## Holger F. (14. Dezember 2003)

@Bluefish

ja, in Schleswig Holstein lang das ja auch.

Aber nicht in Mecklenburg Vorpommern.

Petri Holger


----------

